# ParaOrdnance LDA Problem



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

Have 2 ParaOrdanance LDA's, Carry 7 and Carry 12. They both never functioned correctly so did not see much target practice. What is happening on both with different ammos is not fully ejecting the case from the barrel and the new round stuck under it and also when fires the ejected round stove pipes. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Call Para and send them in for repair.

The issues described could be a number of things ranging from operator error to out of spec chamber to extractor issues to bad springs.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

What caliber (I don't follow Para) and how old are they?Also have you changed anything and what specific ammo did you try?Para will fix it but make real sure you aren't "limp wristing" it or they may charge you the shipping.In the one description,does the round actually stay in the chamber as the next tries to feed?All the info and pics if possible help alot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

About "limp wristing"...
Have an experienced pistol shooter use the guns, and see of he or she has the same problems.
Because you are having the exact same extraction/feeding problem with two separate pistols, I strongly suspect operator error.
Hold the gun as tightly as you can, keep your wrists and arms locked and rigid, and use some follow-through. I bet that will cure the problem.

Semi-auto pistols need to be able to use all of the recoil impulse, to operate correctly. If you absorb some of that impulse with your hands and arms, the gun will malfunction.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that's the problem Steve,I take it the "carry" model is short since I lost my old annual and the new one doesn't list them.I'm not big on Paras,but both would be more likely limping or they were built close enough together to get the same batch of out of spec parts.I'm waiting to hear if the round is actually hanging out in the chamber or not.


----------

